# Almost on the vertical level!



## Thedunnaman (May 7, 2018)

Been wanting to go vertical, since I seen the coliseum on the high times mag years ago. I would never b able to afford a coliseum, neither less want one shipped to me! I’m looking in the threads and y’all got sum neat shit! I was just going to build me a wooden shelf octagon. 
I went with 2 600 mh, and 1 600 hps for lighting. In cool tubes of course, with ventilation 4 tubes entering/exiting from outside. My question is what size octagon to build completely around them. I was thinking, and hoping for 6’? What would b the best size for my lighting. My cool tubes r 20” each, 60” stacked in 3. My ceiling height is standard 8’, and I have them hanging 2’ off the floor.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 8, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Been wanting to go vertical, since I seen the coliseum on the high times mag years ago. I would never b able to afford a coliseum, neither less want one shipped to me! I’m looking in the threads and y’all got sum neat shit! I was just going to build me a wooden shelf octagon.
> I went with 2 600 mh, and 1 600 hps for lighting. In cool tubes of course, with ventilation 4 tubes entering/exiting from outside. My question is what size octagon to build completely around them. I was thinking, and hoping for 6’? What would b the best size for my lighting. My cool tubes r 20” each, 60” stacked in 3. My ceiling height is standard 8’, and I have them hanging 2’ off the floor. View attachment 4132811


What MH lamps are you running there?


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

I have 2 advanced nutrients bad ass 600w mh conversion bulbs. I will run them on my old gro pro duel 600hps ballast. I also have the 1 advanced nutrients bad ass 600w hps bulb in the middle. I run that one on my harvest pro elite 600w hps ballast. I also have back up ballast, of the same kind, and brand. Just Incase. It’s alot easier to buy a bulb near me. Ballast r hard to come by.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

I only have 1 room in the pool house so a 9’6”x13’ room is what I have for my entire solar system. I do have a bathroom, but I only use it to water, and maintenance the moms in the shower, and use the sink to mix my advanced connoisseur grow program. My veg rooms r 2 tents. (1) 2’x4’x5’ for mums, (1) 2’x2’x4’ for clones. Notice the mini split 12,000 btu I installed last week.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

Here’s a better pic.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

Mums. I choose th seeds heavy duty fruity. I wanted stink, stank, stunk! Attitude had the promo so I do have some elemental seeds Huckleberry in their. 
The 3 lager ones is 3 HDF seeds I started outside months ago. They flowered on me when first grown due to 12 hour sun around the time they was conceived. So I got to see I have 1 male, and 2 females. I reverted them back to veg to keep as moms. 
The other smaller 6 is 3 more HDF, and 3 Huckleberry. I do not know the sex of yet, but I only cloned them twice. Last week As soon as I got clones off these to root, I put them in the small tent to determine sex. When I determine sex then I will trow out all the clones I cut from any males. I will not trow out the seed males just yet. They might come in handy later on.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

I forgot 2 mention I want to flower about close to 100 plants vertical coliseum layout around my home made sun. Octogon shape, 5 to 6 tiers. I want 16 plants per tier. Plants in 2 gallon pots, with subcool organic super soil mix, and half organic original roots organic. HAND WATER! Hopefully I can get 1 zip per plant, puts me at a lb per tier. These numbers put me at 1.25-1.5 gram per watt. I figure, if u gonna b down, b down all the way, why use walls when u can use plants! 
So working with these numbers I have to get my mothers right. I read this good article about bonzi mums. https://www.growery.org/2994/Bonsai-Mothers 
I figure I need a few of them to keep up with the demand for clones, and low maintenance.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

I'm subbed for the show. Good luck!


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

What are the lights in your veg tents?
Does Advanced still make bulbs?
Also, where are you located?


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 9, 2018)

T5 4 lamps. 2’ in the small tent, 4’ In the larger tent. I do not know if advanced is still making the bulbs, But they do have sum on eBay right now. eBay item number 130948660980 . And as far as where I’m at, I like to call it Never-Never Land!


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 9, 2018)

Forgot 2 mention both t5’s are high output. HO for short.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 9, 2018)

I buy the cheapest new t5ho lights off eBay. They r nice, but the cheap China ballast they come with suck! Both t5ho light ballast have been changed with replacement t5HO ballast from Home Depot or Lowe’s. When the ballast goes it usually takes a bulb or 2 with it. My local garden and pet feed stores carry aquatic t5HO bulbs at 6500k.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 9, 2018)

And I also make sure I have extra long/short tombstones when taking apart these lights. The tombstones r cheap and sometimes break when being removed.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 9, 2018)

When u change the t5ho ballast to a good advanced-Phillips, or ge. They work a lot longer due to a better made ballast.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> And I also make sure I have extra long/short tombstones when taking apart these lights. The tombstones r cheap and sometimes break when being removed.


You clearly have enough skill with electronics to build a Quantum Board kit or two. You should try them. You'll like them.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You clearly have enough skill with electronics to build a Quantum Board kit or two. You should try them. You'll like them.


Are you and Stephen fucking?


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 12, 2018)

Quantum board? I have no idea what that is. If it involves a soldering iron, and chip boards, I’m all in! I’m a beast with electronics, I fix golf cart controllers, and pcb boards all the time. My full time job is a window tinter though. One hit, I’m not gay, he sucked my dick! Lol!


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 12, 2018)

Just bought the wood for the home made octogon. Never thought I’d see the day a 2x10, is cheaper than a 1x10. Paid about 230$ in (14) 2x10x10, (4) 2x10x12, and a box of 2 1/2 kreg pocket jig screws. Designing it on paper tonight. Cutting and building tomorrow.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 13, 2018)

Went ahead and did my design. Every thing didn’t plan out as I intended. I didn’t go from ceiling 2 floor with my lights so I had to tweak things up a bit. I wanted to go 5 tiers but mathematically I couldn’t. So instead I have 2 go 4 tiers. But on layout looks like I can leave out one side of the octagon for entry, and still fit 3 plants per shelf. So 7x3=21 per tier, and 21x4 tiers= merry Christmas! My octagon will b 6’ outer diameter, with 9.5” wide shelves. 
Got everything cut, now I’m listening 2 my neighbors arguing. Sounds like she was telling the guy she caught him fucking someone else. Lol. Glad I’m done cutting for the night. I cut (35) pieces 2”x10”x28 5/16” (long end) on 22.5 degree angle on my makita miter saw. Then I have ( pieces for the uprights 2”x10”x77 3/4”. Each side is starting 12” off the floor (so I can clean under the octagon). Each chamber includes the 1.5” wood thickness at 16” per chamber. Plus I added another 1.75 for another piece at the top. So here is where I’m at so far!


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 14, 2018)

Got it!now I just got to fill it!


----------



## OneHitDone (May 16, 2018)

Can't wait to see this in action, looking good brother!


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 16, 2018)

Count me in for the show


----------



## gr865 (May 16, 2018)

This should be enjoyable, mind if I hang out with you folks?

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 16, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Got it!now I just got to fill it!View attachment 4135799


Since I have not paid attention to others who have grown stadium may I ask a question, dumb or not.
In the photo I have drawn boxes, will that be about the shape of each levels grow area. Since I am sure you will lolly pop them I can picture that being the shape. Cool beans, good luck on it.

Do you feel you need the cool tubes? A fan under the lamp and an extraction filter and fan above should keep it cool. You loose spectrum using the cool tubes. I run 2 315's stacked and use this setup and no problems, and the plants grow close to lamps.

This will be fun to watch.

GR


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

Thanks brother one hit. gr, u know we don’t mind chilling, just breathe in, and try to hold it! Lol. Gr I went with cool tube because i been having them. No special reason y. I don’t know what 315’s r, so if u can I enlighten me, it would b very appreciated. I have never done statium myself, so everything I’m learning now is all trial, and error! I know this grow won’t b perfectly grown, but I will document it on here so we can all see what not 2 do.


----------



## gr865 (May 17, 2018)

315W CMH, Ceramic Metal Halide, 
In my vertical grows I run two stacked bare bulb.
 
In my horizontal grows I run them side by side in their reflectors.
 
I have remote ballast so my temps are very manageable.

GR


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

Ceramic metal halide! Wtf! Why u didn’t tell me bout this sooner gr! Lol! I never knew they made a ceramic bulb. That would honestly benefit not using the tubes because I wouldn’t have to use the in-line fans to cool! Wouldn’t have to have the ugly ducting neither! Plus the benefits u mentioned about loosing light. Thanks gf. I will do my research tonight on them bulbs.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

Gf, love the garden man!


----------



## gr865 (May 17, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Ceramic metal halide! Wtf! Why u didn’t tell me bout this sooner gr! Lol! I never knew they made a ceramic bulb. That would honestly benefit not using the tubes because I wouldn’t have to use the in-line fans to cool! Wouldn’t have to have the ugly ducting neither! Plus the benefits u mentioned about loosing light. Thanks gf. I will do my research tonight on them bulbs.


I have a 420 CFM extraction fan down stream of my Phresh charcoal filter, never run that high though. Use one fan to move air in the tent and one extraction fan.
I do have a small fan that blows air into the closet where the tent is to cool the two ballast hanging on the walls.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

I was reading up on them chm bulbs, and they r saying it’s more heat than a regular hps/mh bulb. When u hear the word “ceramic”, I first think of a cooler bulb, but this is not the case for these. I’ll just stick with what I got. Me living near Captain Hook, I have dreaded heat/humidity. It takes sum money to keep me cool.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

I do like the wavelengths the cmh’s give out.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

And the cost to run them.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 17, 2018)

Gr, yes your squares is accurate to my grow. Probably will lollipop. But I am far away from even flowering.


----------



## kratos015 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Ceramic metal halide! Wtf! Why u didn’t tell me bout this sooner gr! Lol! I never knew they made a ceramic bulb. That would honestly benefit not using the tubes because I wouldn’t have to use the in-line fans to cool! Wouldn’t have to have the ugly ducting neither! Plus the benefits u mentioned about loosing light. Thanks gf. I will do my research tonight on them bulbs.


Hah, you're going to hate me even more then! They make vertical fixtures to put DE bulbs in and I'll be taking a look into those my next grow most likely. 

I did a 5 plant 600w vertical grow, currently hanging so I'm still waiting to see how well I did but it's looking like it'll be a very impressive run. Much better than anything I've got from horizontal growing for damn sure. 


With what I've seen from both vertical growing and how the DE bulbs work, I bet I could fill a 10x15 room with 2 1000w DE bulbs in a vertical set up. Definitely something to experiment with as I'm pretty satisfied with what I've got thus far.

Subbed on your journal.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 2, 2018)

@ Thedunnaman

Check this out, it is comparing, 315W CMH vs 600W HPS. It also compares those with a DE 315W and a 450W LED prototype. 






They state that the 315W is comparable to the 600W in par @ 36 inches but the 315 light is more intense, provides more UV to the plant and has less heat. I would say it is more like a 500W HPS, but still the heat is the big thing,


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice video gr. I’m Bout to look up your journal now kratos. Hopefully I can get sum good info out u and the rest of the crew! I love to learn new techniques!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)

Now for the update! I must say it is a muther F$&ker trying to get these mother’s right. Had them to compacted in the tent and started to catch the powdery mildew!!!! Eeeewwww!!!! So went online and picked up sum banish, and sum smite (just Incase). I also picked up sum potassium bicarbonate. Since the potassium bicarbonate is organic, I will use this for prevention on the clones in the preflower phase.
I seen, I saw, and I kicked it’s ass! Now I have to hit the tent 3 times a day to check to see if any watering is needed! This is a pic I just took before I started cutting the new single stalk clone mothers, to give me the bonzi mums I need to fill this fucker!!!!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)

So I got 9 seed children! 6 th heavy duty fruity, and 3 elemental Huckleberry. 
3 Huckleberry all female. Names; Jordan, Bobbie, and Gabriel.
3 HDF are female. Names; May-lee, Chung-lee, Sam. 
2 HDF are male. Names; Han, and Sydney.
1 HDF is hard to clone, so I do not know the sex on it. But it does have a Name; Val.

I like to name them instead of having numbers. If u take care of them like your kids, then why not name them!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)

Takes sum time, pulling from the tent, water, and put back in the tent! 39 of these little mums! Can’t wait to fill the system! I believe any spare time I will have will b on this!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 4, 2018)

also had to add the extra 20$ fan to the center bottom of the tent, since my white mildew attack. It helps with the ventilation in the compacted area.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry y’all, been busting my ass off trying to get this thing going. I Ran the lights in the octagon for 12 hours. The mini split could not keep up with the temps! So I added 2 active air 6” in-line fans to the cool tubes. Air is pulling/pushing from outside the room. Brings me to the point of wall vents. Home dickpo had roof vents that look well, they where black, but the flashing to tuck under the siding was enormous, due 2 it being a roof vent. 32$ a piece for them. Went to Lowe’s and found a perfect way better built vent for cheaper. 27$ a piece. Vent was just a little smaller than the home dickpo one, but the flashing that tucked under the siding was significantly smaller and was a much easier install.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)

While I was in the back I took a pic of my outdoor mini split install.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)

Ok so I got tired of waiting, and threw a bunch of mums into flower. Took 26 of them, but they been in flower for week now, and turns out I accidentally cloned 3 of my male plants. Must have been one of those long nights. Subcool Super soil mix in the garbage can, threw about half the bottom of the 2 gallon pots! Roots organic on the other half. All r doing well!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)

Also had room to add a bunch of fresh clones as well. Imma flower those fuckers as well, just to get a idea on finishing height.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)

Better pic of inside big lights ventilation intake/exhaust. Intake from the bottom, exhaust out the top. Excuse the massive duck tape around the top wall vent. Didn’t have the funs to buy the 6” hole saw, due to having to buy retail on site fans. Had to buy right away, didn’t need high temps, y’all know what high temps bring!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jun 29, 2018)

I also understand I need either a bigger veg tent, if I’m going to have 84 flowering at the same time. The 2x4 tent is just not enough to hold the mums, and all the 84 clones being prepared to enter the octagon. So trying to get some more funds up for another veg tent.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jul 11, 2018)

2 weeks in. Looking good! Temps down, don’t have to water to often.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2018)

Looking well in there.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 1, 2018)

1 month into flower. Results r fantastic! I Added another 29 last night to the octagon. I did this since my veg room is not capable of producing that many clones at once, so instead I’m going perpetual instead. So if I can finish 28-30 a month will b fine for me. Here go sum good pics of how I’m looking.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2018)

Good to see you still rocking.

Your lighting needs some upgrades; at least get digital ballasts or better yet, go LED. Yields and quality will both improve, and you'll have less of a heat issue to deal with.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Good to see you still rocking.
> 
> Your lighting needs some upgrades; at least get digital ballasts or better yet, go LED. Yields and quality will both improve, and you'll have less of a heat issue to deal with.


Stick the led shit in your you know what.
@Thedunnaman is killing it with the equipment he has. Why can't led people just enjoy a grow without trying to criticize someones lighting that clearly does the job with way less problems?
Plus, show us a Corn Cob that can drop in place of a vertical lamp orientation and actually work without breaking the bank


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 3, 2018)

We don't see enough of this kind of set up.
Kudos


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Stick the led shit in your you know what.
> @Thedunnaman is killing it with the equipment he has. Why can't led people just enjoy a grow without trying to criticize someones lighting that clearly does the job with way less problems?
> Plus, show us a Corn Cob that can drop in place of a vertical lamp orientation and actually work without breaking the bank


Because he'd get a 10% bump in efficiency. Nothing to sneeze at.

Did I say he wasn't getting good results?

What skin is it off your ass anyway? Still waiting for an answer to that!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 14, 2018)

Wo, wo my niggaz! It ain’t that serious. It doesn’t matter if u have led, hid, ceramic, or using the sun. If your a hard working grower as myself, I’d like to hear what u have to say! 
I’m sure ttystick was just expressing what he would do. I encourage all of u to express what would u do in my situation. I am open to many ideas, hence roll it up is a form. In the end it all comes down to what I can afford, and what methods I am comfortable with.
Onehitdone, as of right now, I am with u on hid. I’m sure their r better options for lights as of now, but if some one would look at my ballast, they will see that they r over 13 years old, and still pushing like the first day I got it! 
I didn’t have the funds to upgrade my lights. No I’m not a rich man. Between House note, my sons school note (10,000 a year), and every day bills I am really strapped for cash. I have to b carful on what I buy, because if it doesn’t work for me, I’m digging myself deeper! 
I took everything I had from growing for the last 15 years, and did this setup. There was a few things I needed, and slowly worked up every week spending about 100$ to 200$ Till I got where I’m at. I still feel I need a little bit more ventilation to deal with the summer. This week I have to buy 115$ in glass Evak jars. Next week I’m looking to get a bigger fan, or more fans to help out on ventilation. 
I will try out the new technology in the future, as I get more established. This is my first rip, in the area I’m in, using the octagon system I built. Right now I still feel I’m not all together, and yes improvements will come!
My guru told me the best advice 1 would ever hear when it comes to growing! Quote “Growing is only as hard as u make it”. Steady changes in equipment, will not have steady results! All it’s going to do is have your head in the wrong place. U have to get used of your method’s and equipment, to even see the first results u have, before u can make any improvements.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 14, 2018)

I appreciate the fact rollitup has so many people with so many ideas, that we all can express to one another. We only had this site and other sites for a short time! Just think of what our fathers had to do! There wasent no sites, netherless with #1 rule “loose lips sink ships”. All their knowledge was from trial and error amongst themselves. Sites like this bring us all together as 1, having 1 Mother Earth , and one father sun


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)

1 week left to go! I wish I could post smell! T.H. seeds heavy duty fruity was a good choice! If it taste anything like the fruity smell, I am in 4 a treat! Love the way the colas r just thick, with a good stem structure, great lingering fruity smell. It’s got some leaves though, and could use some more color. I flowered these clones right around when they got 6” tall. I have 2 phenotypes Sam, and Chung Lee. Sam is just slightly taller, with more spaced out buds. Both have that strong fruity smell!


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)

Chung Lee


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)

Sam.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)

Hdf tricome development can use some improvement. Tricome development is their, but I feel like the glands need to reach out more on both phenotypes. I do have some hdf males and intend on inbreeding and working with this strain. I have 2 males selected, for my 2 females, so I can create 2 family trees.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)

Th seeds hdf is a productive short plant with a great smell. I like the fact that it is short, because makes it easier to maintaining it.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Thedunnaman (Nov 7, 2018)

Ok sorry for not posting sooner, but I believe I needed improvements for next rip. Out of 28 plants only pulled out 11 zips. That is not acceptable my means of using 1800 watts! So I went back to the drawing board. Now that I know my Chung lee stays sort enough to maintain, I will be going with smaller pots to fit more in the octagon. Went ahead and got 1 gallon pots, so I can test out a therory of compacting single coloa plants. With 1 gallon pots I can react 84 plants. Still trying to get things right and will be posting more pics soon! This rip will be all Chung lee!


----------



## T-rex420 (Nov 7, 2018)

Never heard of vertical growing, but damn this shit is awesome! Have you thought about vegging in the octagon. Then maybe you could have a trellis around the whole inner wall and train the plants kind of like vines before flowering. Glad i stumbled across this. This is beautiful.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Nov 7, 2018)

Trex, good idea. I don’t see why u couldn’t.


----------



## Thedunnaman (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok 2 weeks in flowering, made dragtic changes this rip.
Heat build up was a little problem on them hot days, with 1,800w 12hr. and a dehumidifier running. My mini split is a 12,000 btu and was a little low on freeon. Got a trust worthy ac guy to come charge her up, and decided since I paid so much in kw, last rip, let’s make this more efficient. I read old articles on lamp switching, and decided to utilize the theory. I have (1) 600 hps come on for 3hr, then (2) 600w mh come on for 3hr. 2 cycles, for a total of 12 hours! Running half the kw, I ran before! Now day or night I’m at 70-76 degrees at 60% humidity. 
Also when I pulled the old root balls out I noticed they didn’t fill the pots no where near as I would think, so I went to 1 gallon pots and stacked more in the system. Added trays to the bottom of the pots so watering would be easier as well. 2 weeks on 75 (74 broke one yesterday fuuuuk) half the Watts! Let’s see what it do!


----------



## DH1980 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thedunnaman said:


> View attachment 4311972 View attachment 4311973 Ok 2 weeks in flowering, made dragtic changes this rip.
> Heat build up was a little problem on them hot days, with 1,800w 12hr. and a dehumidifier running. My mini split is a 12,000 btu and was a little low on freeon. Got a trust worthy ac guy to come charge her up, and decided since I paid so much in kw, last rip, let’s make this more efficient. I read old articles on lamp switching, and decided to utilize the theory. I have (1) 600 hps come on for 3hr, then (2) 600w mh come on for 3hr. 2 cycles, for a total of 12 hours! Running half the kw, I ran before! Now day or night I’m at 70-76 degrees at 60% humidity.
> Also when I pulled the old root balls out I noticed they didn’t fill the pots no where near as I would think, so I went to 1 gallon pots and stacked more in the system. Added trays to the bottom of the pots so watering would be easier as well. 2 weeks on 75 (74 broke one yesterday fuuuuk) half the Watts! Let’s see what it do!


I also grow in a vertical area but utilize a Coliseum setup instead of true vertical garden design.
I did vert years ago with decent g/watt harvests but never was able to get the optimal result I wanted.
I switched to Colosseum build, utilize 2 600 super hps and 1 mh blue with 2 x 2000w (replacement)LED panels for extra coverage.
Honestly I am testing my plans for a new build.
I have grown all sorts of different techniques and well into the triple.digits as far.as genetics over 20years now.
I havest multiple plants every 14 to 21 days in a perpetual grow. Average harvest was right around 400g/4 plants per cycle(14 -21days)This allows for some extra time in veg and as long as I stick to the feed, prune, train and harvest routine it works very well. 

Currently I am getting some of the best results I have seen and am very pleased with the setup.
After the rebuild last fall and manipulating the plants to fully benefit from the LEDs my last 5 harvests have been nearly 600g per 4 plant cycle.
1- 10g , 1 7gal and 2 5gal plant of whatever strain is cycling through.

The plants tier in the room in this fashion as well with tens (typically 9 - 11oz)bottom tier, 7s (typically 4-6oa) -next tier up and then 5s(2.5 -4oz) around the.top.

10 gals and 7s are drip fed and I hand water 5s.
For rotation and to keep my timelines in check the indicas skip over 2 slots in the rotation where the sativas and long photo period hybrids need that extra time. Each slot has a time line for growth as well as it own feeding schedule.

Training is different for each tier but not the end of the world and I found that spending my time on training got better results than a lot of time spent on hand watering and taking care of all those little ladies.

I dont have pics I am willing to post but.am more than happy to help you with setup and design if you continue to develop your room.

My advice would be to use a manifold train on larger root based plants for higher yields in your set up. Stop thinking vertical sog or wall of greens and look into training a bit for better yields. A simple 5 node top and tie with 2 extra weeks in veg would give you exceptional results. With less headache from all thos little bitches to maintain.

Are you rotating/turning your plants at all?
How tall do you let them get?
How long in veg before flower?
CO2?
Defoliation?
Tie downs?
Root mass not fillings 2 gal is concerning for me considering my experience with sog...


----------



## Thedunnaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Dh1980 thanks for all the advice. Yes I’m turning twice a week. I had sum tall ones, and didn’t like the height. Since 84 is a big number, my goal was to cut clones, have them veg till they reach 6” then flower. The hdf strain I’m working on now is a short pheno. Not running co2. Don’t wanna kill myself, nor no when else. I know it’s hard to get a room at them ppm levels, but kind of scary. I don’t do 2 much training.I do pull my old dead leafs off.
I was really considering a perpetual dealing with the numbers I have. Man 4 plants per lb sounds great to me. Please tell us more.


----------



## DH1980 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thedunnaman said:


> Dh1980 thanks for all the advice. Yes I’m turning twice a week. I had sum tall ones, and didn’t like the height. Since 84 is a big number, my goal was to cut clones, have them veg till they reach 6” then flower. The hdf strain I’m working on now is a short pheno. Not running co2. Don’t wanna kill myself, nor no when else. I know it’s hard to get a room at them ppm levels, but kind of scary. I don’t do 2 much training.I do pull my old dead leafs off.
> I was really considering a perpetual dealing with the numbers I have. Man 4 plants per lb sounds great to me. Please tell us more.


Heavy duty is a great strain! I ran that for awhile a few years back... well pry a decade ago at this point.
At 6in you could easily top your plants, extend veg by say 7 to 10 days and more than likely double your harvest.
Co2 is great for veg but if you are not comfortable then dont waste the $.
Sage is th seeds as well I do believe and is much better! In my opinion.
How far do you have your plants at the start of flower?


----------



## DH1980 (Apr 8, 2019)

DH1980 said:


> Heavy duty is a great strain! I ran that for awhile a few years back... well pry a decade ago at this point.
> At 6in you could easily top your plants, extend veg by say 7 to 10 days, tie the tops down and more than likely double your harvest.
> Co2 is great for veg but if you are not comfortable then dont waste the $.
> Sage is th seeds as well I do believe and is much better! In my opinion.
> ...


I currently run 28 in my rotation. Genetics: White widow, gelato, pinkberry, sour DIESEL Kush, Jack herer and turbo Ghost train.
Keeps the jars full of tasty treats! Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

I find that running lamps inside tubes or behind glass cost more efficiency than it was worth. I've run as much as 3kW (3x1000W CDM lamps) in one vertical cylinder and with a fan beneath blowing upwards I had no heat trouble. 

So my advice is to lose the tube. Here's another reason why; plants convert heat into humidity through transpiration- which is how they draw nutrients up the plant. That's a feature, not a bug!

I also counsel against turning plants; instead train and trellis them to get full coverage. Otherwise you risk larfy buds.


----------



## DH1980 (May 21, 2019)

Not a


ttystikk said:


> I find that running lamps inside tubes or behind glass cost more efficiency than it was worth. I've run as much as 3kW (3x1000W CDM lamps) in one vertical cylinder and with a fan beneath blowing upwards I had no heat trouble.
> 
> So my advice is to lose the tube. Here's another reason why; plants convert heat into humidity through transpiration- which is how they draw nutrients up the plant. That's a feature, not a bug!
> 
> I also counsel against turning plants; instead train and trellis them to get full coverage. Otherwise you risk larfy buds.


 Fan of the tubes either.
Training of some kind is definitely needed to achieve the best.possible coverage.
Some top, some.prune, some trellis and others just let them go.
But any of the techniques the use minimal stress can benefit your grow with little effort and minimal setbacks from stress.

Good luck and good growing!
Hope to here more


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2019)

DH1980 said:


> Not a
> 
> Fan of the tubes either.
> Training of some kind is definitely needed to achieve the best.possible coverage.
> ...


What do you want to hear more about?


----------



## Blent (Jun 5, 2019)

Thedunnaman said:


> View attachment 4135179 View attachment 4135180 Went ahead and did my design. Every thing didn’t plan out as I intended. I didn’t go from ceiling 2 floor with my lights so I had to tweak things up a bit. I wanted to go 5 tiers but mathematically I couldn’t. So instead I have 2 go 4 tiers. But on layout looks like I can leave out one side of the octagon for entry, and still fit 3 plants per shelf. So 7x3=21 per tier, and 21x4 tiers= merry Christmas! My octagon will b 6’ outer diameter, with 9.5” wide shelves.
> Got everything cut, now I’m listening 2 my neighbors arguing. Sounds like she was telling the guy she caught him fucking someone else. Lol. Glad I’m done cutting for the night. I cut (35) pieces 2”x10”x28 5/16” (long end) on 22.5 degree angle on my makita miter saw. Then I have ( pieces for the uprights 2”x10”x77 3/4”. Each side is starting 12” off the floor (so I can clean under the octagon). Each chamber includes the 1.5” wood thickness at 16” per chamber. Plus I added another 1.75 for another piece at the top. So here is where I’m at so far!


How much saw dust went into your pool?


----------



## Renfro (Jun 13, 2019)

What type MH bulbs are you running? Most of them don't like being run vertical and you generally have a short life on those if operated in a vertical position. Some MH bulbs are rated for "base up" operation and those are good to go.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2019)

Renfro said:


> What type MH bulbs are you running? Most of them don't like being run vertical and you generally have a short life on those if operated in a vertical position. Some MH bulbs are rated for "base up" operation and those are good to go.


The bulb will usually have an H for horizontal or V for vertical orientation in the part number on the lamp itself.


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 23, 2019)

Great thread my friend! 
This whole vert idea is bringing questions to my mind. 

After going thru everything you have, all this time $ and energy. 

Do the results may off in the end doing a vert grow like this? 

I’m definitely looking further into this


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> Great thread my friend!
> This whole vert idea is bringing questions to my mind.
> 
> After going thru everything you have, all this time $ and energy.
> ...


Vertical grows increase yield per square foot of FLOOR SPACE, the canopy stats remain the same in terms of yield per square foot and lighting requirements.


----------



## pd22 (Sep 20, 2019)

what about LED strips. do they suffer from hanging vert? i had some like that


----------



## gr865 (Sep 20, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Vertical grows increase yield per square foot of FLOOR SPACE, the canopy stats remain the same in terms of yield per square foot and lighting requirements.


@tystikk
You are so right, my 4x4 has 16 sqft of floor space, my 5 screens equal over 25 sqft.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 21, 2019)

pd22 said:


> what about LED strips. do they suffer from hanging vert? i had some like that


LED lights don't care how they're oriented.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2019)

Renfro said:


> What type MH bulbs are you running? Most of them don't like being run vertical and you generally have a short life on those if operated in a vertical position. Some MH bulbs are rated for "base up" operation and those are good to go.


My 860W CDM lamps were vertical only, base up or down. It's very important to double check the required orientation of the lamp you want to use.

LED lights don't care as long as they're kept cool.


----------

